# Great Deal!



## TeguNovice (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys won't believe it. I found a nice 8'x3' enclosure on craigslist for $150! I'm getting it next week just in case I win the tegu giveaway contest. I am beyond happy right now!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

I <3 craigslist.
Congrats on the sweet find!


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 19, 2011)

haww why cant people in south texas but good stuff like this on craigslist lol


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

some guy posted getting a 140 or something for $20 i was SHOCKED, if I only had that luck. I got a 125 for $100 and the condition is eh. Glass is pretty hazy.


----------



## Vermundor (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! I saw this person selling a huge cage for $150 that I might look into. Craigslist is probably the best website for cages and tanks.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

That really is a great deal, i'd drive over to Ohio and pick it up if you don't lol, you guys have all the luck .. I never find anything in craigslist but aquarium tanks.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

You can find great deals, but a lot of people want the cost of the original tank for a used one


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> That really is a great deal, i'd drive over to Ohio and pick it up if you don't lol, you guys have all the luck .. I never find anything in craigslist but aquarium tanks.



What words are you searching for? I find some cool stuff now and then. You've gotta look in the pet section and general for sale. Usually I'll search for a bunch of words: Enclosure, habitat, reptile, tegu, iguana, monitor, etc. Sometimes bearded dragon pulls up some larger tanks/enclosures


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't forget the "free" section either. Lots of times for your height loving lizards, you can also modify large entertainment centers into very nice enclosures!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

Indeed, kebechet (i'm sure I butchered the spelling) told me to look for things like entertainment centers, beds, buffet tables, etc.


----------

